
Show HN: Mitt: The smallest event emitter in the world - fallat
https://github.com/lf94/litt
======
draw_down
I've often wanted something like this! Too bad it's unsupported for production
use, but definitely a valid use case :)

~~~
fallat
It's unsupported because "making the smallest thing" just for the sake of
being small is silly to support, and there WILL be issues that will creep
up...I'm just not aware of what. It's also not optimal, just the like
mentioned mitt, because optimizations sometimes use more code to handle
special cases, and that would ruin the whole "smallest" aspect :)

I wouldn't use mitt, nor litt, but something 1. proven to work 2. proven to be
efficient - in that order. This is actually a social experiment I'm
conducting. I want to see if people love it or hate it, and why. mitt showed
extreme popularity (+1400 stars). litt should follow if it is "better" in this
aspect (size), right? Personally I think it won't. I think it's popular simply
because the guy who wrote "preact" wrote mitt. We will see...!

------
asrp
This is a link to Litt while the HN title says "Mitt".

